# The 5 Ingredients You Need To Make Your Guitar Solos Great



## HaydenMusic (May 2, 2013)

Hey everyone!

I wrote a series of blog posts entitled: The 5 Ingredients You Need To Make Your Guitar Solos Great -- I hope this helps you!

Here they are in their parts:

Part 1: http://goo.gl/R10hm

Part 2: http://goo.gl/mVQYt

Part 3: http://goo.gl/aoX8t

Part 4: http://goo.gl/8l6ZM

Part 5: Coming soon! (Will post on this thread as soon as it's up). 

Enjoy! 
_

http://hayden-music.com_


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Good stuff. Need to work on phrasing. Im gonna try and play what I sing more.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Good list.

These are things I try to incorporate in my playing--sometimes better than others.

With dynamics you have hit on a key thing for all music.

Sometimes it's good t have a song soft all the way through and other times to have it BAM! IN YOU FACE the hole song--but for the most part it's best to have at least a little dynamics to it.
I know people who are otherwise very good musicians but have no clue about dynamics--at least when I've heard them play--if they added a little their playing would be so much better

As for Space--I add it my solos normally--mostly because I'm not a very fast player--so I play with spaces and it helps--and it sounds cool.

I'll check back for the last one.


----------



## HaydenMusic (May 2, 2013)

He y'all!

Here is the 5th Ingredient: http://goo.gl/1FQRU

Enjoy! Feel free to let me know what you'd like me to blog about next.

Cheers.


_http://hayden-music.com_


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I like the phrasing aspect best but a famous pianist said "the thing that separates the very good players from the best is when I don't play a note" or what you call "timing". I feel these are the two most important aspects in being a superior player right next to practicing five (5) hours a day.


----------



## Shaun Letang (Jun 28, 2013)

I won't lie, some of your guide went over my head. I guess I'm more of a beginner guitarist then even I realised. :-s

I'm going to bookmark your guide, do some more research into the theory side of things, then come back to it when I'm a bit more clued up on that side of things. I'm fully knowledgeable when it comes to the marketing side of music, just not the guitar playing I guess!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Good post, thanks for sharing!

One quick little heads up: the link at the bottom of ingredient 1 (which should send the user to ingredient 2) just reloads ingredient 1 again.


----------

